
Blocking protein curbs memory loss in old mice - laurex
https://neurosciencenews.com/protein-block-memory-loss-13087/
======
LinuxBender
Link to source: [1]

[1] - [https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2019/05/blocking-
prot...](https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2019/05/blocking-protein-
curbs-memory-loss-in-old-mice.html)

